# Uhren Onlineshops - seriös?



## Koyote (1. August 2017)

*Uhren Onlineshops - seriös?*

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir mal eine vernünftige Uhr zu kaufen.
Die Uhren von Breitling gefallen mir schon länger, deshalb soll es auch dementsprechend eine Breitling werden.
Nun gibt es ja die verschiedensten Arten so eine Uhr zu kaufen, neu, gebraucht, direkt bei Breitling, bei einem Juwelier oder eben bei einem Onlineshop.
Vertreten sind da ja bspw. Montredo, Watchmaster oder Chronext.
Was mich nun allerdings wundert: Obwohl es sich laut der Seite um ein neues Modell aus dem aktuellen Jahr mit Originalbox und Papieren handelt, sind die Uhren teilweise bis zu 900 € günstiger als auf der Breitlingseite angegeben.
Grundsätzlich will ich bei einem solchen kauf nicht sparen, aber wenn man als Student bis zu 900€ sparen könnte indem man die Uhr bestellt, würde ich nicht nein sagen 
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie es zu diesen Preisen kommt/ ob die Anbieter seriös sind, vielleicht hat schonmal jemand dort gekauft?
Im Internet findet man zahlreiche Rezensionen, aber dem kann man ja nie so trauen....

Gruß


----------



## Zoon (2. August 2017)

*AW: Uhren Onlineshops - seriös?*

Bei Chronext sind doch Auslaufmodelle bzw. Gebraucht und wiederaufbereitete Uhren. Quasi Gebrauchtwagenhandel für Uhren. Sicherlich gibts da auch komplett neue mit 0 km auf der ööhm Uhr  aber die werden dann auch wieder entsprechend kosten.


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2017)

*AW: Uhren Onlineshops - seriös?*

Bist Du Dir da sicher?
Ist das hier nicht bspw. eine aktuelle und neu? Kostet laut Breitlingseite 5310 und dort angeblich neu und ungetragen mit Originalbox und Papieren.
Breitling Super Avenger A1337111.BC29.168A kaufen | CHRONEXT


----------



## keinnick (3. August 2017)

*AW: Uhren Onlineshops - seriös?*

Das ist eben der Listenpreis des Herstellers. Den zahlt bei einem Auto auch niemand. Der Straßenpeis scheint, je nach Händler, deutlich darunter zu liegen. Siehe z. B. Breitling Super Avenger II kaufen | Chronograph


----------



## Koyote (3. August 2017)

*AW: Uhren Onlineshops - seriös?*

Okay, das ergibt Sinn, danke dir  Auch danke für die Seite (Uhrinstinkt).
Dann werde ich wohl auf einer dieser Seiten mir die Uhr bestellen, ist mir dann doch angenehmer.


----------



## keinnick (3. August 2017)

*AW: Uhren Onlineshops - seriös?*

Viel Spaß dann, mit dem neuen Zeitmesser.


----------

